# britney gave birth to a second boy!!



## Sanne (Sep 12, 2006)

well unconfirmed she did:

http://www.thesuperficial.com/forums...ic.php?t=39961


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

i thought it was a girl. lol!


----------



## Katura (Sep 13, 2006)

Me too! She supposedly was allll about naming it Jailynn (spelling is wayy off) or something...

But then again...I'm a Perezhilton.com whore.

haha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

congrats to Brit Brit


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 13, 2006)

So K-fed has managed to produce 4 kids within the last 5 years!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

britney said it herself.. he has "mad flow"


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 13, 2006)

hot damn. popping out babies like crazy... 

GO Britney!!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_hot damn. popping out babies like crazy... 

GO Britney!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

my what an attractive photo. lol.. i still like her though.


----------



## Katura (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! a thong no-no and a bra no-no all in one picture!!!


I love Britney...but sometimes you just have to giggle a little


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

the thong thing i can understand... thongs happen lol...  but the bra thing...  Why is she wearing that top?  Thats a top you go braless with...  Not some huge mommy bra.  So tacky.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 14, 2006)

she has one more to go then she'll have caught up with me!  
hopefully my fashion sense isn't that bad, ya'll, lol.


----------

